# F150 with the Eco Boost



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new truck and have always been a Ford Truck guy. I don't need advice on Dodge or Chevy. They are nice trucks, but not interested. 

Does anyone have one of the new Eco Boost motors? I want another KR, but it isn't available with the 6.2. All the reviews I read are pretty good, but I'm interested in hearing from anyone who has one.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I know a few guys who have ordered them...will be a little bit before they take delivery. Even if someone has one at this point, it probably has very few miles on it and maybe not even broke in...time will tell.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

http://www.f150online.com/forums/v6-engines-including-ecoboost-71/
http://www.f150online.com/forums/2009-2011-f-150-105/
http://www.f150forum.com/f70/
http://www.f150forum.com/f38/

I hope to order one soon...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> ....... I want another KR, but it isn't available with the 6.2. All the reviews I read are pretty good, but I'm interested in hearing from anyone who has one.


Think you might want to double check that - believe you can get the KR with a 6.2 (Believe the Harley, Lariat Limited and Raptor come standard..).


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

My Pops bought one about 2 weeks ago at Mcree. It got like 9-10mpg pulling a Polaris Ranger Crew this weekend to Lufkin and back. It probly got about 1000Miles on it so far, He's hoping it gets better but dont expect magic and excessive great real world numbers from it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Think you might want to double check that - believe you can get the KR with a 6.2 (Believe the Harley, Lariat Limited and Raptor come standard..).


You'd think it would be available on the KR, but not according to their website, or Edmunds.

I mainly want it for the extra towing capacity, but I don't expect diesel like gas mileage.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Gottago is correct. The 6.2L not avilable in KR. Option on Platinum, standard on trim levels above Platinum.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> You'd think it would be available on the KR, but not according to their website, or Edmunds.
> 
> I mainly want it for the extra towing capacity, but I don't expect diesel like gas mileage.


You better hope it gets better mileage than a diesel!!!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Ive been looking into them as well ....Stinks that they dont have em in KR! Wow only 9-10 miles a gallon!!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I checked out Jerry's links on the F150 forum. It sounds like most of those guys are getting low 20s on the highway unloaded. That's pretty good for a truck with that much hp and torque.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I checked out Jerry's links on the F150 forum. It sounds like most of those guys are getting low 20s on the highway unloaded. That's pretty good for a truck with that much hp and torque.


Most guys are almost as truthful about the mileage they get in their new truck as they are about the size of the fish they caught... :dance:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> You'd think it would be available on the KR, but not according to their website, or Edmunds.
> 
> I mainly want it for the extra towing capacity, but I don't expect diesel like gas mileage.


KR only coming in EcoBoost and 5.0 for whatever dumb reason. Have to go Lariat at least to have the 6.2 option,stupid.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Most guys are almost as truthful about the mileage they get in their new truck as they are about the size of the fish they caught... :dance:


Truck guys never lie about their mileage. They are as honest as fishermen.

Honestly, I don't care that much about mileage. I did find a review that said the ecoboost will outrun the 6.2 in both the 0-60 and the quarter mile. It also has a higher tow rating than a 6.2.

With the twin turbos the tuners will have it making close to 500 hp and 500 ft/lbs of torque.

If it is durable then they are really onto something.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Truck guys never lie about their mileage. They are as honest as fishermen.
> 
> Honestly, I don't care that much about mileage. I did find a review that said the ecoboost will outrun the 6.2 in both the 0-60 and the quarter mile. It also has a higher tow rating than a 6.2.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you on that tuner issue. Once someone gets a few good tunes dialed in, a good exhaust, and air kit it will Probly be a real burner!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

The big kicker is what kind of low end torque will the ecoboost have, when towing that's what it's all about, hence why the hemi sucks for towing

I was a ford truck guy till I bought this Cummins rig, now as far as trucks I'll never go back but I still love my mustang


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It makes 90% of peak torque at 1500 rpm and holds it all the way through the redline. That's the advantage of forced induction DI engines. They make more torque faster and hold it longer than normally aspirated engines. That's basically what your cummins is. This is the gas version of that. 

Peak towing capacity for the ecoboost is 11,500#, which beats anything in its class 
offered by Chevy, dodge, or Toyota


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Dgeddings said:


> The big kicker is what kind of low end torque will the ecoboost have, when towing that's what it's all about, hence why the hemi sucks for towing
> 
> I was a ford truck guy till I bought this Cummins rig, now as far as trucks I'll never go back but I still love my mustang


will almost 400ftlbs @ 1700rpm be OK? I test drove one as part of the "Ecoboost event" where they bring the truck to you. It was raining that day, and every time I hit it, the Traction Control kicked it. Even at 70-80mph. My Hemi Durango couldn't break the tires loose on wet roads at highway speeds... Truck was a Screw 4x4, 6.5'bed Lariat. A much nicer truck than I am used to buying... :dance:


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

thats cool, I knew it had a lot of torque but I had no idea it delivered that much below 2000, all the turbo gas stuff I've owned have been 4 cyl turbo awd cars, last one was an 04 mitsu evo and if you didnt have it over 4k rpm's it sucked but above that it was a beast


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This is that "baby diesel" we have all been wanting... Best of both worlds really!

There is NOTHING like this.. This will out tow the 6.2 gasser all day too. It doesn't come close to making the same torque until 2500+ RPMs and as mentioned, no other manufacturer comes close to matching these numbers at low RPM's unless you're talking a diesel.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish they'd make that baby diesel. You'd have torque numbers in the 500's and maybe 20% better gas mileage. My guess is they don't want to cannibalize SD sales and this was their compromise. 

Toyota needs to come out with a baby diesel for the Tundra and force the issue.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> I wish they'd make that baby diesel. *You'd have torque numbers in the 500's* and maybe 20% better gas mileage. My guess is they don't want to cannibalize SD sales and this was their compromise.
> 
> Toyota needs to come out with a baby diesel for the Tundra and force the issue.


And this is why we will never have a "baby diesel". Everyone wants too much power, they can't get the MPG's to justify the extra cost, especially wit hall the new DPF crud they have to add these days... Charging an extra $5000 for 1 or 2 extra MPG's over the base V6 (which is showing 23mpg now) is not going to sell to anyone other then diesel nuts.

IMHO, If they made a 200hp, 400tq motor, and dropped about 1000 lbs from the truck, they could get 30mpg, no problem. But then we would whine about the truck not having a strong enough frame, it can only pull 5k lbs, etc, etc, and it would still not sell...


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

*dpf *****

I dont ever see a baby diesel coming out....no way. There has been talk of it.....lets say you put a baby diesel in a new KR. your close to 50 as it is ( maybe not everyone - but the way I like my trucks....you would be) Then add 5k for a diesel upgrade....high 40's low 50's and at that point your competing with the SD.

I just bought a new SD lariat ultimate 2 weeks ago. I've driven it 3900 miles and have NO complaints whatsoever....I love that truck and it's been perfect. The DPF is 16.99 for 2.5 gallons at Rush peterbilt....you can buy it so many places other than ford....and if peterbilt trusts' it in there 130k trucks...I'll trust it in my 60k truck. When I had my oil changed the other day they top off the DPF. It held exactly 2.5 gallons to top it off which puts it right on track for the 8000 mile mark they quoted me.

So, for 33 bucks every 8-10000 miles......I'm ok with that.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought an FX2 F150 with the ecoboost motor a week ago.It has a lot of power and I have been checking the mileage and with only 450 miles on it so far I have gotten anywhere from 20 to 24 mpg on the highway depending how I drive and how the traffic is.around town it drops to 17 to 18.Its way better mileage than I got from my 2008 chevrolet.Havent towed anything with it yet so I cant say much about that but with the power it has I dont see it being a problem.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Pops got about 4k on his now. Pulled his 29' kz with one slide down to Aransas it got 7mpg.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

out of all the advertisements I've seen of the eco boost including their hour long commercial they never boasted of good gas mileage while towing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

El Carnicero said:


> Pops got about 4k on his now. Pulled his 29' kz with one slide down to Aransas it got 7mpg.


OK, but how well did it tow it?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

He didnt say it pulled bad, But I know he dont feel good about it. I do know I rode in it when we pulled the same trailer to Dickinson and It pulled good, but the little motor dont sound like it is none to happy doing the work of a full grown truck.


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

It drops from 22-23mpg with no trailer down to 7mpg pulling a trailer....how fast was he pulling it 90? That mileage sounds terrible...is something wrong with the truck it doesn's seem right for something that has that much low end torque to do that poorly.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

mileage sounds normal towing for a small displacement turboed motor.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

this eco boost reminds me a lot of the grand national motors except with modern tech and tuning.


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

I wonder if I drug my boat to a dealership would they let me test drive the truck hooked up to my boat...now that would be a deal maker or breaker for me if it only gets 7 or 8 mpg


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Paul S said:


> It drops from 22-23mpg with no trailer down to 7mpg pulling a trailer....how fast was he pulling it 90? That mileage sounds terrible...is something wrong with the truck it doesn's seem right for something that has that much low end torque to do that poorly.


This was a couple weeks back and it has been windy. I don't know if he had a head wind or what. But knowing POP he was pulling 70-72 when he was clear. This is pen to paper mileage, not the lie o meter. He has taken it in for a brake issue and he has asked them about the mileage issue and just like everyone else's favorite saying is. "Get it broken in and see what it does." I rode with him from Lufkin not pulling anything and about 73-75 on hiway and the lie o meter never got better than 20.1 but most of time was 19.8-20.0.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just picked up a lariat ecoboost today, I'll report back after I get too tow my rig with it. Drove the 5.0 and the EcoBoost and liked them both. Liked the exhaust note of the V8 but the turbo v6 moves out pretty darn good.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Just picked up a lariat ecoboost today, I'll report back after I get too tow my rig with it. Drove the 5.0 and the EcoBoost and liked them both. Liked the exhaust note of the V8 but the turbo v6 moves out pretty darn good.


Please let me know, you're pulling the same setup and I've been really interested in the F-150 EB and/or the 250 Diesel...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Will do ! Getting 17 around today taking it easy. I wish I had the 3:73 gear set but I didn't want to wait. Got real close to getting the 5.0 but the 1800 lbs of towing it gave up to the Ecoboost swayed me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had mine for 2 weeks. Already has 2k on the truck. Average highway mpg has been from 20.1 to 22. Truck is a 4X4 with tow package and off road package. I'm starting to be convinced that where you buy your gas is almost as important as price. Gas from Texaco and Valero seems to give me better mileage than Chevron, Shell. I don't buy from HEB, Walmart. Maybe someone can speak to that better than me. I haven't pulled the travel trailer yet but our other car a Suburban 4x4 only gets about 7.5 pulling a 7,000 lb trailer. So anything equal or better is fine with me. I love the truck and expect to enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck to all who bought a EB F150 and I hope it treats you right. But I know my Pops isn't happy with his. Don't expect miracles out of it and as more folks post true real world data it will be revealed that the hype that was brought about with this vehicle is just that, hype.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Most gasoline powered engines regardless of how big or small and low torque or lots of torque the mileage is usually around 6 to 8 mpg. From my experience speaking with others in my travels towing camp trailers the get about the above stated mileage with a gas rig. My old '91 f350 cc with 7.3 usually got about 9 to 11 mpg towing and 17 to 20 hwy.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> Good luck to all who bought a EB F150 and I hope it treats you right. But I know my Pops isn't happy with his. Don't expect miracles out of it and as more folks post true real world data it will be revealed that the hype that was brought about with this vehicle is just that, hype.


time will tell I guess, I'm not expecting miracles out of this truck, just good reliable transportation, hunting capability and the ability to pull a 7,000 lb trailer - if it does that, and I don't get less than what the Suburban 6.0L V8 got for gas mileage. I'll be more than satisfied. Given the fact that I don't haul that trailer very often -it was never a big deal when deciding whether or not to buy the truck.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> Good luck to all who bought a EB F150 and I hope it treats you right. But I know my Pops isn't happy with his. Don't expect miracles out of it and as more folks post true real world data it will be revealed that the hype that was brought about with this vehicle is just that, hype.


Shrug, it's just a truck most people aren't expecting miracles. I never tow any boat over 60 mph so mpg at 70 + don't concern me. I've read a lot of different boating and truck forums and most people seem to be very happy with their trucks. I hope I feel the same way in a few months.

(should have read rogers response 1st)


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a picture of the new ride. Normally not one to buy rims but they were already on the truck.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Ecoboost*

I'm very happy with mine.The mileage around town is better than I got out of my 2008 chevy 5.3 on the hwy.I have no problem getting 22 to 24 driving to work and it's almost never true hwy driving around houston the way the traffic is.Also the power is very impressive and it's the smoothest motor I have ever had in a pickup.I didn't buy it for the mileage but it's a great bonus.There are people that are going to be negative no matter how good a product is but I was as reluctant as anyone to go with a 6cyl in a pickup until I drove one.


----------

